# Missed Synthroid dose two days, high TSH already?



## derekantos (May 30, 2015)

I have Hashimoto's Disease and hypothyroidism. Missed my dosetwo days in a row this past weekend. The following days I felt weird. A little demotivated, cold hands and feet even when the room is hot, low libido, low vascularity (I'm usually super vascular), dry skin, etc.

I go to the doctor and she tried to insist that missing two doses will not affect my TSH levels. I'm on 175mcg of Synthroid.

So we get tests done yesterday and the results came in today. 
TSH-TSH (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL) 4.650 abnormal - that's a high TSH - I don't know why they didn't do T4 and T3 test. But now I have to wait until Tuesday for those results. But likely my T4 is LOW. I feel like crap.

175mcg is my sweet spot. I'm afraid they'll try to increase my dosage because they thinking missing a dose can't affect me that quickly. How come I see numerous reports from others on this very forum that when missing a dose they can feel the bad effects right away?

Is there anyway to fix this quickly? Should I take a pill and a half the next few days? I felt perfect last week. Better than ever. And this happens as soon as I miss my doses.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Lesson learned???

"Don't miss another dose"

You should eventually catch back up.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

We're all different and react to things differently.

If you are on that high of a dose, it's possible that your thyroid is more or less no longer functioning. So two days without any thyroid hormone in your body could impact how you feel.

I wouldn't, however, expect your TSH to raise that quickly. If I were in your shoes, I would ask your doctor to re-run the labs in four weeks and then make decisions about medication from there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Not likely as the 1/2 live of T4 is 8 weeks. But, do try to be more if not completely consistent w/this!

Welcome to the board!


----------

